# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand > Veranstaltungen >  Samui Regatta 2012

## schiene

Vom 26.05.2012 bis 02.06.2012 findet auf bezw.um die Insel die Samui Regatta statt.
Mehr Infos dazu findet ihr hier:
http://www.samuiregatta.com/

----------

